
Portable Allegroserve Enhanced Version for SBCL (LISP) - gibsonf1
http://www.cliki.net/Portable%20Allegroserve%20Enhanced%20Version%20for%20SBCL
======
gibsonf1
Has anyone used this version of Allegroserve? (If not, and you're interested,
we'll post our progress with it)

